# Construction Vehicles



## JRE313 (Apr 24, 2012)

hope you enjoy!!!


----------



## PapaMatt (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you, nice work even though I am not a big fan of HDR>


----------



## Bynx (Apr 24, 2012)

I wonder what it is about the color yellow that reacts so badly to HDR tone mapping? Im sure its responsible for the nuclear bright yellow green grass we see so often. Here the color is almost blinding bright. I would really like your first shot if the sky could look more 'normal'.


----------



## lauraxlovegood (Apr 24, 2012)

I like the shots, just not the HDR.


----------



## ann (Apr 24, 2012)

Bynx said:


> I wonder what it is about the color yellow that reacts so badly to HDR tone mapping? Im sure its responsible for the nuclear bright yellow green grass we see so often. Here the color is almost blinding bright. I would really like your first shot if the sky could look more 'normal'.



Have also noticed with certain shades of tan, the final images is very orange.  I think it is just a build up of shades as a result of the number of images used in the merge. Just this is just an SWAG on my part.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 24, 2012)

I'll be glad when cartoonish overcooked HDR fades into the lame zone such as selective coloring did


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't know, I kinda like the almost cartoon-realistic HDR. Not every image has to be true-to-life realistic eh? I think these are compositionially pretty darn good.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 24, 2012)

Agreed with Trever1t, Not everything has to be true-to-life realistic! I don't think that this type of HDR is just a fad I think it is still in it's baby years. Love it or hate it is hear to stay.

I like the processing other than the sky in the first one. It is to dark, you need to start masking in your other exposures for a better looking HDR photo, but I love everything else about this photo!!!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 24, 2012)

Sky kills an otherwise very good #1. Good 3D feel to it. 

Yellows and greens hurting my eyes in #2. Also, composition is much weaker.

Major overhaul on the sky and I think you've got a keeper in #1


----------



## JRE313 (Apr 24, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Agreed with Trever1t, Not everything has to be true-to-life realistic! I don't think that this type of HDR is just a fad I think it is still in it's baby years. Love it or hate it is hear to stay.
> 
> I like the processing other than the sky in the first one. It is to dark, you need to start masking in your other exposures for a better looking HDR photo, but I love everything else about this photo!!!




i lightened the sky up a little


----------



## Dillard (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't like the second shot hardly at all, but I really like the first shot. And I rarely like HDR's


----------



## JRE313 (Apr 24, 2012)

You guys are a tough bunch but I need itI think I am getting betterThe next photos will be better


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 24, 2012)

Here is a little help for you. The darkness of the left sky and then the light sky just to the right is creating a halo effect. Then the dark dark blue in the clouds on the right side do not go with the photo. It would be great if you just used one of your original exposures and masked in more so it was not such a big difference in colors perhaps an easier a subtle transition.







In this picture dodged and burnt the sky to help make it more of what I explained above since I did not have your original exposure it work with. Hopefully you will see what I am trying to explain and I think others as well. I also adjust the yellow and the green a little bit because after I adjusted the sky they were to vibrant. I like the way it looks. I think you have a great foundation to work with.








Crowed is tuff but you are getting better!!!! Thats what its all about!! Keep it up.


----------



## marmots (Apr 24, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> I'll be glad when cartoonish overcooked HDR fades into the lame zone such as selective coloring did



i think the only reason selective coloring faded away was beause it became easily accesible and simple for everyone, and people started doing it to images that had no compositional value




vipgraphx said:


> I don't think that this type of HDR is just a fad I think it is still in it's baby years. Love it or hate it is hear to stay.




i think it's on it's way out seeing how some phones are starting to attempt to reproduce it with the built in camera app, as soon as they make it work at least a little bit, the same thing that happened to selective coloring will happen to these kind of HDR's, regardless of whether or not it can be done well...


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 24, 2012)

Marmots- You still can't print a professional print with a camera phone and I will challenge any phone user out there against the skills of an advanced HDR photographer.

Phones can do this now like the iphone but its no where close to what you can produce with the processing power of a computer and software. Lets make a friendly bet about it being on its way out or in...

you game?


In addition to said above, is the quality of lenses vs the camera phones. I do not know any camera phone that can reproduce the quality of a pro lens as well as the ultra wide lenses that is almost a must in HDR. The amount of brackets and full control of white balance, exposure, shutter and so on. 

Camera phones are cool but I think your statement would be more appropriate that camera phones will replace point and shoots, once they get an actual true zoom function and not a digital zoom that sucks...


----------



## marmots (Apr 24, 2012)

my point was as soon as these things get the affect down people will start using it on lower quality images, and because of that it will fall out of favor

it's the same thing that happened with selective coloring, it's already on it's way, they just haven't gotten the affect down pat yet


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 24, 2012)

I understand your point and are you up for a bet?

Why is not black and white gone to the camera phones, or portraits, landscapes and so on? Because a phone can not reproduce what an actual DSLR can. The average phone user does not use the camera for HDR just simple and easy snap shots. HDR has been around a very very long time and its only recently that it has evolved and when I say recently I am not meaning this year it has been evolving for years.


----------



## marmots (Apr 24, 2012)

ok, i see what you're saying
but i think hdr's as a practical method of exposing an image will stay for a while, but i do believe that the cartoony special affect type hdr's will fade away

whats the bet?, and whats the time frame as to when it will fad away?


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 24, 2012)

The bet would be for bragging rights hahahahaah if you lose you post a thread that I am king...if I loose I post a thread that you are king..hahahaha naaa just a friendly bet bro...time frame is up to you as you said it was already fading out.


----------



## Dominantly (Apr 24, 2012)

I enjoy that first image, and don't mind the HDR touch. It's visually very interesting to look at.


----------



## marmots (Apr 24, 2012)

ill say 2 years...

ill even mark it in my computer's calendar right now exactly 2 years in the future


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Apr 24, 2012)

Marmot and VIP,

Hate to crash the party, but I was having this conversation with a friend of mine recently.  This guy is still a huge fan of the selective color bouquet shot (AHHH! :er

What separates advanced HDR (using layer masks, HSL adjustment layers, etc.) from selective color and even smartphone HDR apps, is that it requires quite a bit of skill to get a great HDR.  Selective color or "out of the box" HDR takes a couple of clicks and you're done.

While I'm sure the technology will continue to grow and allow less skilled people to produce great images, I know that the true pros will always be a few steps ahead of the big box camera crowd.  

I don't see advanced HDR going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 24, 2012)

JRE313 said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed with Trever1t, Not everything has to be true-to-life realistic! I don't think that this type of HDR is just a fad I think it is still in it's baby years. Love it or hate it is hear to stay.
> ...



I think what people are trying to point out to you is that a sky doesn't look like that. It doesn't look anything like that. Maybe on Jupiter or something. It's just a bi-product of bad HDR processing: rich deep blues, to baby blues, to pee-on-snow yellow, to middle gray, to black in a matter of a few pixels is not aesthetic whatsoever. 

Your image is a good one, but _could be_ great if you took the extra step to take a clean exposure you have for the clouds and mask it in. Or, in Photomatix you need to be much more liberal with your highlight smoothing. 

Either way, it's not that we're a "tough crowd" per say. You hear basically a unanimous voice here telling you the sky is shoddy and needs a revamp, so run with it and see what happens.


----------



## Joel_W (Apr 25, 2012)

I really like the composition of picture 1, but no matter what adjustments you make to the tonality of the sky, the clouds just look too far from reality. I do like picture 2 as the better of the two picture set.  I think you had an original concept on how to make usually very dirty, beat up, and gernerally boring construction equipment look interesting and photogenic in a composition.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 25, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> I really like the composition of picture 1, but no matter what adjustments you make to the tonality of the sky, the clouds just look too far from reality. I do like picture 2 as the better of the two picture set. I think you had an original concept on how to make usually very dirty, beat up, and gernerally boring construction equipment look interesting and photogenic in a composition.




If he takes a non-processed exposure and masks it in, it should resolve the sky issues.


----------



## EDL (May 5, 2012)

#1 for sure...only question is, when is it going to transform, stand up and take out the world?  

The grapple hook on the end of that thing is mean looking, like a clawed hand just waiting to crush some hapless, mere human!


----------



## EDL (May 5, 2012)

I hope I haven't overstepped any bounds here, but I took #2, and using my only software (Paint Shop Pro 8) played with #2.   I tried to tone down the screaming yellow/green without losing contrast or detail and maintain the vibrancy.  I worked primarily in the color balance tools, applied some fade correction and altered a bit in the channel mixer with a final touch in brightness and contrast.


----------



## marmots (May 2, 2014)

it's been 2 years, and 8 days.


I don't see many people that are still fond of that style, bur don't think it's died out as a whole.

I would certainly say it's lost at least most of it's value


----------



## JRE313 (May 12, 2014)

marmots said:


> it's been 2 years, and 8 days.
> 
> 
> I don't see many people that are still fond of that style, bur don't think it's died out as a whole.
> ...



Marmots, Im surprised you remembered this Post.
I have definitely grown since then. Check out some of my new work.
I just made a new post


----------

